# re: Cleaning up with varsol



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The solvents soaked into the rubber but will evaporate from the handles eventually. If it is only 35F it may take awhile. The "fragrance" may linger. I don't think you should worry about using the handles again so long as you trust Exxon/Mobile, the manufacturer of the solvent/degreaser you just used.

By the way and just my opinion on such things. Is it really worth gallons (most faucets run at 8-12 gallons a minute or so?) of fresh water or solvents to clean $2-5 roller covers? I guess the dead covers do landfills no good but come on.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

I guess it matters on how you handle the liquid. I am pretty sure is illegal here (canada) to dump that down the faucet. I Deposited all of my varsol in an empty sealable container for reuse (at least 3 times probably more), and eventually proper disposal facilities here.. About protecting the environment, if I had the education and the choice, I will always choose the responsible choice, even if it means paying a premium for it. It is not an easy choice though, because sometimes it is a pain. 

If you say there is a "fragrance" that lingers around, I would assume the varsol is still there until I can't smell it anymore.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it a consensus then, after time, that there is no danger from vapour mitigation from varsol or mineral spirits in this case?
-g


----------



## chrystalbelle71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*varsol use*

my husband and his father used varsol for about 20 years as a dry cleaning solvent in which it was inhaled and skin contact 6 days a week for over 12 hrs a day. when you dispose of it, call a safety cleaning company and let them dispose of it, it is harmful to the environment. the odor from the solvent when soaked for even a few hours may never go away and you also have to take in account that rubber and plastic hold odors for a long time. so far there has been no effects that we know of since they would be exposed for that long when inhaled and with skin contact so i wouldnt be worried about it but i might be wise to use gloves if you ever use that brush again. varsol has been said to cause health problems.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think there much danger from your rubber paint handles but I'd make sure the organic solvents have evaporated...'thing is, they may never go entirely.

"Varsol" is a (Esso's, if I recall) trade mark for one of their generic aliphatic solvents - better known as 'mineral spirits'. These are all blends of different solvents and are categorized by their evaporation qualities. 

Depending on the source of the raw crude oil supply, the solvents derived have a varying amount of impurities in them, most of which smell a bit because they are referred to as aromatics. Mineral spirits doesn't really smell - it's the impirites that _do - _in fact they make a deodorised version for some paints. Sulphur is also an impurity to minerals spirits, so depending on the source of the mineral spirits you have, the impurity may or may not be reactive to rubber or plastics - or whatever. 

It is always a good idea to use rubber gloves if you plan on having your hands in solvents for any length of time. but in this case, I'd say you're OK.


----------

